# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Galaxea fascicularis

## Gil Miguel

_Galaxea Fascicularis_


*Cor:* Normalmente verde

*Dieta:* Planktivoro, comidas em pó

*Agressividade:* 5

Dificuldade: 3

*Iluminação :* 3/4

*Corrente:* 3

*Notas Gerais:* Ter atenção na colocação deste coral no aquario, precisa de bastante espaço á sua volta, já que os seus polipos atingem grandes dimensões (consegue esticar os polipos bastantes cm´s). Bastante agressivo.
Bastante fácil de fragmentar utilizando um dremmel.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Normalmente verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, comidas em pó

AGressividade: 5

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Ter atenção na colocação deste coral no aquario, precisa de bastante espaço á sua volta, já que os seus polipos atingem grandes dimensões (consegue esticar os polipos bastantes cm´s) .Bastante agressivo.
Bastante fácil de fragmentar utilizando um dremmel.

----------


## João Magano



----------


## Paula Exposto

Mais uma fotografia deste coral

----------

